
Pig brains kept alive outside body for hours after death - fmihaila
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01216-4
======
ggm
Alive at the cellular level but no coherency to neural signals.

------
namirez
This brings the concept of "brain in a vat" to a whole new level.

